# Bacopa melting



## nickmcmechan (25 Mar 2014)

In my 10 day old low tech setup

Replanted at the weekend by cutting stems and replanting all the best bits, but a lot of the are now melting - any advice?


----------



## tim (25 Mar 2014)

Plant melt is normally a sign of more light than a plant can thrive under, check your lighting intensity.


----------



## nickmcmechan (26 Mar 2014)

tim said:


> Plant melt is normally a sign of more light than a plant can thrive under, check your lighting intensity.


Thanks tim, that would would make sense, all the other plants are fine.

I spread,out the bacopa rather than bunchin, I will perhaps replant in a bunch and introduce a new plant - the rotala was planted like that at the other end of the tank and is doing well. 

Also, the roots of the bacopa haven't reached the soil substrate under the sand yet, so following the logic they are receiving too intense light but not enough nutrients getting in.

Thanks again, good steer.


----------

